# Zodiac Gourmet E-Juice Launch - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (7/10/16)

*


*

*One of the most popular juice lines from the Mother City will have it's Durban debut this weekend at Sir Vape.

Zodiac Gourmet Juice has been around since the beginning of SA Vaping and has been the stable choice for vapers countrywide. 

Pop into Sir Vape this Saturday and see why everyone raves about this popular line.

Date: Saturday 8th October 2016

Time: 9:30am till 13:30pm

Place: Sir Vape, Shop 1 Cowey House, 136 Cowey Rd, Morningside, Durban, 4001

Tel: 082 417 4668*​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam (7/10/16)

Enjoy guys. You in for a treat. I literally went through litres of this juice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Evil (7/10/16)

BMF is the bomb

Sent from my G3 using my finger


----------



## Migheil (7/10/16)

VCF and BCF Zodiac best local joose mad in SA


----------



## MorneW (7/10/16)

Dont 4get DBC. Love that stuff

Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk


----------



## Max (7/10/16)

@Sir Vape - Please confirm if the Zodiac Range has a 0mg option - Thank You


----------



## Sir Vape (9/10/16)

Max said:


> @Sir Vape - Please confirm if the Zodiac Range has a 0mg option - Thank You




Yes we have them in 0,3 and 6mg


----------

